# Gunpowder lamb



## Sowsage (Oct 4, 2020)

I did something a little different than the norm with a rack of lamb yesterday. I didn't take a whole bunch of pictures but it was so tasty I had to share.

Started with a rack of lamb and used a good amount of hard core carnavore black

Then they went on the smoker at 200 degrees with mesquite wood until an it of 110° was reached.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Got the grill ready for an extremely hot sear to finish it off
	

		
			
		

		
	







Resding for a while on the cutting board






Then plated up with some cheesy brussels and smashed red potatoes






Here is a close up of the lamb.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Usualy I would use a mix of herbs on lamb but wanted to give this a try. And beeing such a short cook on the smoker I wanted to try a little stronger wood. It came out fantastic! Perfectly done and a real nice tasty crust on the outside.

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 4, 2020)

That's a fine plate of food Travis! Lamb looks really good! I probably haven't had lamb since I was little...to be honest I don't recall seeing it for sale at our local grocers. 

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 4, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's a fine plate of food Travis! Lamb looks really good! I probably haven't had lamb since I was little...to be honest I don't recall seeing it for sale at our local grocers.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! I can usually find it at Aldi . they have it 5-6 times a year. And sams club almost always has it here.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks really tasty, nice cook!


----------



## normanaj (Oct 4, 2020)

That looks great!

Been doing a lot of lamb lately as its been so cheap around here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2020)

I love lamb!
And that just looks absolutely fantastic to me.
We don’t eat it often cause it’s very expensive down here in Florida.
But when it goes on sale I will buy a few chops.
Maybe during the holidays I will splurge & get a rack!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 4, 2020)

Travis, I'll trade ya a slab of prime rib for a couple of chops.

First rate work man, very strong!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 4, 2020)

Man that looks good ... nice job ...  I am trying to figure out where the gunpowder comes in at ...


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 4, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks really tasty, nice cook!


Thanks! We enjoyed it!


normanaj said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Been doing a lot of lamb lately as its been so cheap around here.


Thanks!  ive noticed the price has come down just a little here. Still a little expensive to put in the regulr rotation. But its nice to have it sometimes.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 4, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I love lamb!
> And that just looks absolutely fantastic to me.
> We don’t eat it often cause it’s very expensive down here in Florida.
> But when it goes on sale I will buy a few chops.
> ...


Thanks Al! I sure wish the price would come down around here too! I would eat lamb a couple times a month if it would.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 4, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Travis, I'll trade ya a slab of prime rib for a couple of chops.
> 
> First rate work man, very strong!


Thanks chile! I'll take you up on that offer! That prime rib looked fantastic!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 4, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Man that looks good ... nice job ...  I am trying to figure out where the gunpowder comes in at ...


Thanks man! I should have included a pic of the hard core carnavore black seasoning.....looks like gunpowder......


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 4, 2020)

That lamb looks cooked perfect! Good job.  Which reminds me I have a rack hiding in the freezer somewhere...


----------



## sandyut (Oct 4, 2020)

that looks SO good!  well done!


----------



## bhambrewer (Oct 4, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's a fine plate of food Travis! Lamb looks really good! I probably haven't had lamb since I was little...to be honest I don't recall seeing it for sale at our local grocers.
> 
> Ryan



my local restaurant supply store usually has it in for about $4/lb


----------



## Joatman (Oct 5, 2020)

Those lamb chops look absolutely perfectly cooked. Beautiful! I have to try that. I usually season them, sear them in a pan, then pack on a mixture of garlic, lemon juice, olive oil, fresh herbs and breadcrumbs. Then finish in the oven.  There are times when I prefer them over a nice slab of prime rib. Like others, they are quite price. Our local Costaco has them right now for $9.99/lb. which is about as cheap as I’ve ever seen them. I bought a few a threw them in the freezer. Fantastic job on those!!!!


----------



## Joatman (Oct 5, 2020)

Joatman said:


> Those lamb chops look absolutely perfectly cooked. Beautiful! I have to try that. I usually season them, sear them in a pan, then pack on a mixture of garlic, lemon juice, olive oil, fresh herbs and breadcrumbs. Then finish in the oven.  There are times when I prefer them over a nice slab of prime rib. Like others, they are quite price. Our local Costaco has them right now for $9.99/lb. which is about as cheap as I’ve ever seen them. I bought a few a threw them in the freezer. Fantastic job on those!!!!


Where’s my spell-check? Lol


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 5, 2020)

Joatman said:


> Those lamb chops look absolutely perfectly cooked. Beautiful! I have to try that. I usually season them, sear them in a pan, then pack on a mixture of garlic, lemon juice, olive oil, fresh herbs and breadcrumbs. Then finish in the oven.  There are times when I prefer them over a nice slab of prime rib. Like others, they are quite price. Our local Costaco has them right now for $9.99/lb. which is about as cheap as I’ve ever seen them. I bought a few a threw them in the freezer. Fantastic job on those!!!!


Thanks! Yep I think its probably one of my favorite proteins! $9.99 lb is what I usualy buy the racks at. But other cuts are cheaper.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 5, 2020)

Looks great.  I buy lamb only once a year.    I should just raise some.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 5, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  I buy lamb only once a year.    I should just raise some.


Honestly thats not a bad idea. Ive talked about it with my brother a few times. Seems thats a growing market ......and its a tasty one!


----------

